# jumping again...self taught, advice please!



## begin of a dream (Nov 29, 2007)

i have already posted a few jumping pictures but i like these better...how bout giving me some pointers please...? just keep in mind that i taught myself almost all i know so its a bit shabby....i would love to do some show jumping or hunter jumper classes...what do u think?


----------



## meggymoo (Mar 10, 2007)

I dont normally critique, but I just had to say "Well done you!"  To say you've taught yourself you look brilliant. :wink: 

Good overall position, you look nice and relaxed. Only thing I did notice is your lower leg could do with just being a little further forward. But I think you look brilliant. Well done. :wink:


----------



## begin of a dream (Nov 29, 2007)

thanks im really proud of myself for this its an awesome feeling of accomplishment but i want critiques to assure me that i really can do this...if that makes any sence at all...lol. But thank you so much!


----------



## horsecrazy15 (Dec 26, 2006)

im self taught and i know how hard it is, ive been riding a good few years now and im 16 now, im now show jumping, do you compete? 
i do and it feels so good when you do well becasue you know you have come from nothing to doing really well.

Well done! xx


----------



## Peppermint (Dec 1, 2007)

Wow. You look really nice for being self-taught.
I agree with Meggymoo. The only thing that stands out to me is your leg! Just work on getting that at little sturdier and put your heel down a little more. [: 

Very good though! Your horse is gorgeous too.


----------



## begin of a dream (Nov 29, 2007)

thanks, no i don't do any showjumping at the moment but i would love to start.... thanks for the advice about my legs i thought that was a possible flaw. Oh and the horse's name is Avalanche, hes not mine but he belongs to the farm that i ride at. hes at least part walking horse but no one really knows.....hes the "scariest" horse to a lot of people but after watching him for about 5 years i realized i just had to ride him.....these pictures were all taken on my third and fourth ride on him....who would have guessed he'd be so amazing! He's already taught me alot.....and boy did we find hhis hidden talent, i've alreadsy jumped him at 4 feet! It feels absolutly amazing!


----------



## Delregans Way (Sep 11, 2007)

I am in agreeance with all the posts above. You are doing very well for a self taught jumper! You and your horse does have talent, keep up the hard work :wink:


----------



## brittx6x6 (Mar 4, 2007)

Very well done for being self-taught!!!! AMAZING!!!

I will just give you a few tips...
Sink down into your heels more and it will push you off your horse's back over the jump!!! 
Very nice release and you look very relaxed!!!


----------



## 3days3ways (Feb 23, 2007)

i agree with everyone else... but you are a little close to the saddle for this point in the arc of the jump.. you might (by accident) sit too soon and inhibit your horse's back.

also(as other people said) slide your foot out of the stirrup so its on an outside diagonal across the ball of your foot so your pinky toe is by the outside of the stirrup. this will help you have a better base of support you need to free your horses back.

i love your relaxed but efficient position with a relaxed back, eyes looking between your horses ears, and a following hand.

i suggest jumping without stirrups to stabilize your position.

good luck! you guys look awesome!


----------

